# LOST Sawyer Oar 9' MXS-G on the North Platte



## ceponder (Apr 28, 2007)

I lost a Sawyer MXS-G 9' oar w/ cataract magnum blade on the North Platte on the afternoon of Sat. 6/29/08. It may still have the broken oarlock and oar safety around it? Lost in Stovepipe rapid. Please call 970-904-0106 or e-mail [email protected]


----------

